# 2016 Chevy Cruze radio/stabilitrak



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

Do you have the Cruze Limited, Gen 1 or the Cruze, Gen 2


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> So I’ve read a few forums about the stabilitrak/radio issues chevy cruzes are known for. I just bought a used 2016 Chevy Cruze and just hit the 36,500 mark so I’m out of warranty and I have this issue! The dash lights are dimming a little and the radio is flickering in and out and the stabilitrak and break light is on and off. I took it to a dealership and long story short after 3 separate visits they only updated the radio cleaned off the battery and said it’s not the negative battery cable bulletin because it’s not kinked so they cant do the special service bulletin and cover it. GM told me I’d have to pay out of pocket until it’s a known issue that MORE 2016 cruzes are having the same issue NOT JUST the 2015.. it’s supposedly vin specific and my vin doesn’t fall under that special coverage. Who else is experiencing this issue? What did you do? Please help!


Assuming you have a ‘16 Cruze Limited (Gen 1) I’m 99% confident your issue IS the Negative Battery Cable, despite what the dealership is telling you. 

I had all the same symptoms recently. Rather than hassle with the dealership I ordered one from eBay for about $20 and did it myself in 10 minutes. No more radio, stabilitrak, radio issues whatsoever. 

If you have a Gen 2, I don’t think the negative battery cable was an issue for that generation of Cruzen.


----------



## xbazzarex (Jun 5, 2016)

I second the negative battery cable if it’s a gen 1. Happened to my 2014 cruze, my battery also went shortly after the cable was replaced.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2018)

It is limited ? does it void anything later if they do come out with a special coverage??? It seems like no one is dealing with the dealership so they don’t see how common it is with the limited. Does anyone know how much it would cost out of pocket at a dealership? I’m a girl and I feel like they aren’t listening to me when I say it’s the negative battery cable they just want to charge me for diagnostics and send me home with no clue. Should I go to another dealership ?


----------



## xbazzarex (Jun 5, 2016)

As stated in a post above, you should be able to find a replacement part pretty cheap. It’s not to hard to install, but if your unsure check the forums or YouTube for a walk through on how to change the cable. I have had very few good experiences with my dealer, so I usually try to avoid them at all costs.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> It is limited ? does it void anything later if they do come out with a special coverage??? It seems like no one is dealing with the dealership so they don’t see how common it is with the limited. Does anyone know how much it would cost out of pocket at a dealership? I’m a girl and I feel like they aren’t listening to me when I say it’s the negative battery cable they just want to charge me for diagnostics and send me home with no clue. Should I go to another dealership ?


Go to another Dealer. Tell them your Cruze is having electrical issues and you wish to have them replace the negative battery cable under Special Coverage #14311. They must comply with customer request and no Check Engine or other lights/codes required. 

If they still refuse order the cable online and visit a mechanic or auto parts store to have it installed. Shouldn’t cost more than $15-20 for labor (if they even charge you). 

Here’s an example of the cable for a Gen 1

https://www.ebay.com/itm/GM-OEM-Bat...33b78cb7a3:g:UPwAAOSwpONZS3yp&redirect=mobile

Replacing it yourself will NOT void your power train warranty. 

Good luck!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2018)

Thank you guys ! I’m so glad this is a common and simple issue to fix but I’m so disappointed with Chevy for not addressing this issue


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Since the car is 2016 it would already have the newer design cable. As a result, the special policy does not apply to your car.

This does not mean the cable is not causing a problem......but replacement, in the hopes of resolution, would be on your dime.
Battery cable resistance problems can be a bear to track down.....in particular because resistance can vary depending on temperature and humidity.
If there is a resistance point, it usually is at the ends where the lugs are attached......and you can't see in there for corrosion.
Advice: The cable is rather inexpensive.....exchange it......see what happens.......minimize your brain damage.

Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Somewhere I think there was a thread on how to test the cable. Fire up the car with full load (headlights, etc) and measure the voltage from the battery terminal itself (not the clamp), to the ground bolt (not the lug). I don't remember the number, but it was more than perhaps a 0.1V, I'd strongly consider changing it. You'll probably get some voltage, but it would be very, very low.


----------

